# Smoked Tilapia Tostadas



## richoso1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I wanted to try something different with a couple of whole tilapias I had. You can check it out at http://mysite.verizon.net/resubqew/c...ssite/id8.html

Thanks for viewing my stuff amigos, and be careful with whole tilapias, they have a lot of bones.


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 21, 2009)

That looks really good, Rich.


----------



## ronp (Sep 21, 2009)

Holy crap man, that looks great. Thanks for sharing. That is a nice mild fish.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks Great Rich...


----------



## rivet (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow, that is one beautiful Tostada, my friend! OUTASTANDING! Thanks for sharing, and points to you...


----------



## alx (Sep 21, 2009)

Beauty.That is a healthy plate....


----------



## fire it up (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree with everyone, those looked great, nice job on an outstanding dish!


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm another one thanks there Rich. That looks and sounds like an awesome way to do fish and I have been looking for a good fish taco recipe. I think I might have to fillet my fish and try it that way. But Thanks for the info Buddy.


----------



## pignit (Sep 21, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*


----------

